# wellllllll.....................



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

well yall i did it, i ordered a baby black roungneck from www.reptiledepot.com. man i can't wait for it to get here. i will make sure to get yall a pic as soon as it gets in. haha im so excited :laugh:

J-Rod

oh yeah this might be the exact lizard i ordered unless there was more then one.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

How long did they say it was going to take?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Avatar~God said:


> How long did they say it was going to take?
> [snapback]1071617[/snapback]​


well its next day on all animals but he won't be shipped out tell next week sometime since it is the end of the week already and they won't ship on saturday or sunday. they will ship for saturday but it cost more and shippin is alreday a sh*t load.

J-Rod


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Wow, i was taking a look at that site. They have some great animals. I have never seen this type of moniter before the "Crocodile Tree Monitors". It is sold out but is crazy looking.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Avatar~God said:


> Wow, i was taking a look at that site. They have some great animals. I have never seen this type of moniter before the "Crocodile Tree Monitors". It is sold out but is crazy looking.
> [snapback]1071631[/snapback]​










my dream monitor, but i don't have 600 dollars to spend on a lizard. i think i remember that one when he was bein sold and i think he went for 800. thoes things are reported to get bigger then komodo dragons, just not as bulky.

J-Rod


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> Avatar~God said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, i was taking a look at that site. They have some great animals. I have never seen this type of moniter before the "Crocodile Tree Monitors". It is sold out but is crazy looking.
> ...


DAMN! thats a lot of money for a monitor. Its seems like a zoo would wont it.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Avatar~God said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar~God said:
> ...


i know they are pretty popular with the hardcore reptile keepers and really don't stay in stock long when they get one. when i went to the reptile show last year they had one that was about 4 feet, they are so beautiful.

J-Rod


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

i wonder if i got any reptile shows around me. I need to make some calls. What are you going to keep yours in?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Avatar~God said:


> i wonder if i got any reptile shows around me. I need to make some calls. What are you going to keep yours in?
> [snapback]1071825[/snapback]​


you know im not gettin a croc monitor right? im gettin the black roughneck, but as of right now im goint o be puttin em in a 50 gallon terririum, or i might go ahead and get a 60 gallon at my work casue i can get em both a little over 100 and well 100 bucks for a 50 gallon terririum is a rape of a price (bad price).

J-Rod


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

yeah i know that you said it was to much money. How big does that monitar your getting get to be? i thought they get huge and needed a huge tank.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Avatar~God said:


> yeah i know that you said it was to much money. How big does that monitar your getting get to be? i thought they get huge and needed a huge tank.
> [snapback]1071840[/snapback]​


4-5 feet. im nto gointo put em in a tank though when hes that big. im just gointo make a outdoor cage for em. im doin the same with my mangrove.

J-Rod


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Nice, rudicolis are beautiful monitors.
What happen with the jobiensis ???


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Carnivoro said:


> Nice, rudicolis are beautiful monitors.
> What happen with the jobiensis ???
> [snapback]1072028[/snapback]​


i just wanted to get somthin that would be more friendly. i already have a mnagorve and they say mangroves and peach throats are pretty much the same thing but different colors. have the same don't touch me attitude.

J-Rod


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Make sure you post pics when he comes in


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Dammit J-Rod you lucky bastard you better post pics congrats man hope he is a beast


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

thanks guys, ya im def. gettin pics right when i get it. yeah guys i guess it supposed ot be shippin out any day now.

J-Rod


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

smokinbubbles said:


> Carnivoro said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, rudicolis are beautiful monitors.
> ...


I knew a girl like that once









But seriously, very cool pick up. Hopefully the weather isn't too hot for shipping. I guess most of the shipping is overnight and in an airport....


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

acestro said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > Carnivoro said:
> ...


thanks man.

yeah the ship the same way they do fish. they pack em up and ship em out on a plane. it will stop at some states for like checks and stuff but when it lands in georgia ups ships it the rest of the way. im guessin live animals in the summer time in GA usually get to your house in the morning when it is not that hot.

J-Rod


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

email was confirmed that my monitor was shipped out today, so i should be gettin em tomorrow mornin









J-Rod


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Well.. today is the day hope to see pics


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

son of a bitch, he didn't come in today! this is the same thing that happend last time when i ordered a whites tree frog from them for my gf. it took it 2 days in the mail but i pay for next day. man this pisses me off, i sent reptile depot a email to see whats goin on.sorry guys but he should def. be in tomorrow. i get off work by 3 georgia time so he should be in by then.

J-Rod


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

alright guys the wait is finally over. i missed the package casue i was ta work so im goint do to get em in a little bit. so by about 6 Georgia time there will be pics up for yall of my new monitor.

J-Rod

edit: alright he is now down in my room in his aquarium eating i will get pics off him as soon as my brother gets home. he is very very calm and in great shape. no nicks or tail damage, or toes missin. in perfect condtion. well get pics up in about a hour.

J-Rod


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

No pics? At least he made it safely.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

acestro said:


> No pics? At least he made it safely.
> [snapback]1083251[/snapback]​


haha, lol. yeah man i have pics all up on here. look at the topic black roughneck monitor on here and go to the non piranha picture and videos and go to "my black roughneck monitor tearin into a mouse". but yeah i have some on here.

yeah he came in perfect condtion. about 2 hours after i got him he ate a mouse and drank a lot of water. hes extremly nice as hell so i can tell hes goin to be great. has all his digits and tail is in perfect condtion. here is a pic of him and my mangrove, think the pic would of been better if it was clearer but its kinda hard to hold 2 monitors that are both over a foot on your arm and tryin to take a pic. the one closet to the camera is my mangrove and my roughneck is the farthest.

J-Rod


----------

